
BlackBerry Hits '0%' Market Share Nearly Ten Years After iPhone Launched - happy-go-lucky
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/15/blackberry-hits-zero-market-share/
======
johnsmith21006
I would think ultimately it was Android that was the nail.

